# Apport and being left handed



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

The other day I was looking a video of myself training to find things to correct. Then I noticed that I have a problem with the apport.

The problem is I'm left handed, if I throw the apport with the right hand I would kill the judge or someone in the public, but when I throw it with my left I unconsciously step a a bit away of the dog to not to hit her. 

I've never seen a left handed person trialing nor I've found anyone on videos around the net. Could that moving away cost me points? There is a proper way to do it?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Catu, are you talking about the retrieve and throwing the dumbell? Just want to clarify, because I don't think that people would be familiar with the term "apport". 

I'm right handed myself, so never ran into that problem. But I know if I had to throw the dumbell with my left hand, there better be an ambulance and a medic close by, because someone will get knocked on the head for sure! 

When moving away, do you move your feet, or just bend your body away?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, I mean the dumbell. I thought the term apport was more widespread, sorry









In the video, I moved my right foot to the side. I tried later to only move my upper body to the right, but the throw was a lot more awkward.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: The Retrieve and being left handed*

I hope other left-handed dumbell throwers will chime in later and help you out, because my understanding is that moving your feet in anyway during the retrieve is a loss of ALL points in that exercise. It is considered that the handler has moved from their position, even if you havn't moved, but only picked up one foot and set it down again. 

(And I changed the subject line so people will know what we are talking about







)


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: The Retrieve and being left handed*

I'm left handed. For the dumbbell throw though I throw with my right. I've always worried that I would hit my dog with the dumbbell or that he would break as it went past his head. 

What I did was make a circle in my yard (I used an old hula hoop) and practiced throwing with my right hand until I could hit the circle almost every time from the distance I needed to for a trial. It took a while but I was able to get there.

I think even a natural right handed thrower should do some target practice before trialing. It is a big help to your dog to get the throw where it is easiest for him to be correct. It's an even bigger help when you do it right on the first throw so he doesn't have to sit there and screw up his drive level waiting for you to get it right.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: The Retrieve and being left handed*

I knew exactly what you ment! Apport is a european term.!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: The Retrieve and being left handed*

I am also a lefty and throw with my right hand. I have practiced a lot and usually my aim's pretty decent


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The Retrieve and being left handed*

Thanks! 

Now I have homework, since I sprained my foot and can't train


----------

